# Need help with bid "PLEASE"



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

I just started out my self this year and was only going to do residential only. Started to pass out fliers at houses and peolpe are calling about commercial accounts. Can any one help with my first bid?

The lot is an L shaped lot with about 55 parking spaces and one entrance about 75ft long. Another thing is salt, I will be salting by the bag with a tailgate spreader how much to use and at what price per bag

Thanks alot 
Scott


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I get $20.00 per 50lbs. but prices vary in different regions.


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

Thanks the Boss 
What about a price for the lot it was a 55 car lot in an L shape only one side has the biulding on it and the drive is about 75ft long this is my biggest problem. Thanks for any info. If anyone wants you can e-mail it to [email protected]


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I would more than likely bid that hourly but without seeing it in person, I can't make any final decisions.


----------



## QualityKutz01 (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree with the Boss. Bid it hourly. My rate in MI is $125.00 per hour with a minimum rate per visit. That will just depend on the size of the lot. As far as salting I need to move where the Boss lives. I only get around $15.00 per 50lb. bag of salt. If you have any more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

I looked at the lot again and I think the lot should take around an 30 minutes to claer, so at 125.00 an hour should I bid them for 60-70.00? This with 1-4 inches of snow.


----------



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

I agree..... 
75-80 for 2-4 with 2 in trigger
100.00-125.00 for 4-6
as far as salting that's tough I have a v-box with sand/salt mix
I would bid it at 85.00-90.00 using maybe a yard of material
paying 25-35 a yard my cost
good luck 
MAKE SURE YOU HAVE COMMERCIAL INSURANCE PRICE IT FIRST SOMEONE SLIPS IT'S YOUR A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

